
Common signs that a person is toxic (AskReddit) - owens99
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/7y70f6/what_are_some_common_signs_that_a_person_is_toxic/
======
oceanghost
This is more or less a list of psychopathic/sociopathic traits.

